# Mike Cappi's Fall Fling



## hongkongfooey (Oct 6, 2006)

Is anyone going? I believe that I am going to try and make it. It should be a fun time.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

Do you have any details?


----------



## hongkongfooey (Oct 6, 2006)

I sure do, fellow phooey.

http://americankarate.homestead.com/Events.html


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 6, 2006)

Lol!  Thanks!


----------



## True2Kenpo (Oct 9, 2006)

Good afternoon.  I will be attending the event at Mr. Cappi's as well with a good group of my students.  It should be a great event!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## PandN (Oct 18, 2006)

I will be attend the event on Friday Night.  However I will not be able to stay for the whole weekend.  

I hope to see you all there.

Tony Sprague


----------



## hongkongfooey (Oct 19, 2006)

PandN said:


> I will be attend the event on Friday Night. However I will not be able to stay for the whole weekend.
> 
> I hope to see you all there.
> 
> Tony Sprague


 
I am doing the same. I am driving up tomorrow, with one of my instructors, then driving back to Baltimore, afterward. I wish I could stay the whole weekend, but it's not in the cards.


----------

